# Tips: Screw vs Glue-In



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Researching new arrows, and I had some questions so I called Gold Tip. I had been considering screw-in tips with inserts in a 700 spine Ultralight, but the gentleman I spoke to steered me in the direction of their glue-in points when I told him I was doing target and field archery (and a little 3D), not hunting. He also mentioned something about the glue-in points making the arrow more durable or stable (?) or something, because they are longer in the shaft than an insert. (I didn't quite catch what he said.)

Is this a general knowledge thing? Are screw-in tips mostly for convenience for hunters, so they can swap broadheads in and out when needed? I thought it would be useful to be able to play with different point weights, but the Gold Tip rep said that they have a weight system that can be screwed in behind the glue-in point and adjusted from the nock end with a really long Allen wrench.

Just weighing the pros and cons. Screw in + insert seems a lot more convenient and fast, and cheaper as well ... Do you think he was trying to sell me their latest and greatest, or giving me honest advice?


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

German made TopHat screw points (available at LAS) are the best you can get, they wont come lose during shooting because they have a little rubber seal inside. They also have some points designed to protect the shaft from damage, testing done by shooting directly into a brick wall, just all round great quality. Fairly new in the US but I've been using them for the last 10 years, wont use anything else.

Mid diameter shafts I tend to use screw points, skinny shafts I normally use glue in break off points. If your'e still figuring out the best tune on your bow the screw points make it faster/easier to make adjustments. I never felt I was losing points over using my Tophat screw points over glue in points. Screw points for my Cheetah3D arrows and glue points for my ACE's, shooting similar scores with both arrows.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Bullet points are preferred for target shooters. The weights are more accurate. They also don't come loose on you. It is true that the shafts are long, depending on the diameter of your arrow. The long shaft will act like footing.

Screw in points are good for a target shooter if you want to easily change your tip weight. You can get screw in points that cover a much wider range of weights which helps with tuning and can allow you to use the arrow on multiple bows. Screw in points come loose which is a pain. They are also a lot cheaper than many bullet points.

I am currently shooting field using Top Hat screw in points and outserts that are designed for broadheads. I would prefer bullet points but I needed the extra length for my long draw.


----------



## StraightShot203 (Apr 28, 2015)

The top hats are great. All the points i use are tophat. Glue in, screw in, all of em. Weights are always on point for me "i weight every one to make sure" and they are nicely made / durable for sure

As far as the screw in or glue in, it depends what your using them for. If your field / spot / 3d and no hunting? Glue in for sure. I love tophats man.. Love them


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I have the 'really long allen wrench' system. I use glue on points so I don't have to use it. Plus it doesn't work on Easton inserts. 

I use pretty heavy FOC and like steel adaptors and Woody Weights. One arrow system I shoot has 360 grain tips.

Bowmania


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

s - 

If you're not hunting and don't need stupid heavy front ends, there's no reason for screw in points. I stopped using them on most arrows years, OK, decades ago. 
7- 9% FoCs have been winning tournaments for longer than most people here have been alive. 

The shank on a screw in adapter is typically 1" or usually less. Glue in points like NIBBs have shanks usually more than twice that length. 

I'd be careful about any points with outserts. Anytime you have a head with a larger diameter than the shaft, it can make arrow extraction difficult on some targets. People keep building better mouse traps, but keep forgetting to tell the mice.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The bows that I use outserts for are my light form bows which I have been shooting tournaments with lately. I need a bit of extra length and the point weight options to be able to tune a longer, stiffer shaft to a light bow. I usually shoot ACE's with breakoff, but did not want to go that expense for my lighter bows, which I am shooting temporarily. I would not suggest outserts as a target option unless really necessary. If I decide to shoot the lighter bows over the long haul, I will get some ACE's. They have nice long shafts. Actually, I have some 470's with 120 gr points that may do the trick. I just need to refletch them with feathers.


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

If you plan on shooting 3D you should know that some Organizations/classes do not allow glue in points and require screw in points. For some reason they think glue points are not hunting related.

I think its a really dumb rule as it takes me about 2 minutes to heat up a glue in point and swap it out with a broadhead. I would have to heat up the threaded insert to get my broad head alignment correct anyways so no difference.


----------

